# Adjustable Drip Tip



## Hein510 (23/3/14)

So I'm sitting with the wife watching movies on a sunday when a idea popped in my head, never thought that movie was going to end!

Run into the garage and start packing stuff out looking for something that can work. Found some copper or brass spacers and put it in the bench drill and start filing away like its in a lathe. Measure my other drip tips and got the spacer to around the same size, then started filing away on a groove to fit an o-ring, Turned it around and worked away the tip till its nice and round like a Kayfuns tip.

After that it was a cool gold drip tip and polished it nicely. 

Drilled a hole in the side and tapped thread, screwed in a nice small screw but there was still to much air going through so made the hole bigger and tapped it again. Found a awesome thumb screw and cleaned that on the wire brush.

Adjustable drip tip


On the Kayfun


In closed position, tighter drag


Open position, more air



Only thing with this tip is if your device is a tight drag its not gonna make a differance but on something thats open and airy you can feel the drag tighten a little bit.

So thats concept 1! working on a plan for concept 2!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 5


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

Awesome, modmaster.


----------



## RIEFY (23/3/14)

Hein that is awesome. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (23/3/14)

wicked idea I think rip did a review on some as well maybe you can get some ideas from there to help with project

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

@Hein510 you are a MacGyver of note Boet!


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

Your inventiveness is impressive @Hein510


----------



## Silver (23/3/14)

Super @Hein510 - such a great idea - but the brilliant thing is that you made it happen!

What kind of movie were you watching when you had the idea?
Maybe you should watch more of those more often!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (23/3/14)

Thanx guys!



Silver said:


> Super @Hein510 - such a great idea - but the brilliant thing is that you made it happen!
> 
> What kind of movie were you watching when you had the idea?
> Maybe you should watch more of those more often!



Was watching Captain Phillips!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/4/14)

goed gedaan meneer


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

awesome stuff buddy!!!


----------



## Lee_T (23/4/14)

Wow, awesome!



Lee


----------



## Alex (23/4/14)

Very cool man, I look for my set of taps


----------

